# Plumeria Blooms



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Took a photo of my Plumeria since Fall is coming soon. Played around a little. This one had very overcast sky this morning at 8:30 am and used a Polorizer to get a little more exposure time. Sprayed with a mist to give a little freshness look to plant. Little sharpening done, but not much else.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice, Love the water drop touch.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry, but I did a little adjustments as well. I kinda favor the second one better. Did a little on the highlights and little color tuning. Any choices or improvements suggested?


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

wow i liked the first one until i saw the second one!! great pic!


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I like the first one better. I like the leaves in the background as well as the stems, the second one washes this out.

Also I really like the water drops but I think it is a little over done so it is a little distracting and takes away from the flower. Perhaps a few less drops just to add to the effect but not distract from your main subject. 

Very nice shots though


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice photo Slip Knot,

This photo isn't as creative as yours, but I thought I would share some terrific Plumaria blossoms I got this year.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, beautiful plant. If you happen to break off any limbs in the future and can save it, I would love to have a cutting and can offer a swap also if you happen to have a broken limb. Beautiful colors. Good job.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Nice shot slippie!


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

slip knot said:


> Wow, beautiful plant. If you happen to break off any limbs in the future and can save it, I would love to have a cutting and can offer a swap also if you happen to have a broken limb. Beautiful colors. Good job.


Hi Slip Knot,

I'd be happy to share a cutting or two with you, but how in the heck would I get them to you?

Just about every fall after they've lost all their leaves, I generally cut them back so they don't get too long and leggy. I almost always stick a few cut off limbs in fresh pots at start new plants. I'm down to four plants right now because I give them to friends.

Dick


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I would gladly send you a prepaid label for shipping or pay for the shipping if you get any for a cutting. I would also share some of mine if desired. Mine came from Hawaii when I went in 2005. Hope to get a few more in March when I return. I tried to bring a few back from Thailand a couple of months ago, but decided I didn't want to go to jail if caught, so I left them alone. Let me know and I will PM address and any other things needed for shipping.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

slip knot...

PM sent.

Dick


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Took this photo a couple of years ago. This years wasn't great for my plumerias....too much heat?

Howard


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Those are beautiful Howard!

I don't know if it's a heat issue, but I suspect not. These things are indigenous to Mexico, Central America, and Columbia... where it gets plenty hot plenty often.

Oddly enough, they are not native but were imported into Hawaii where they have been made most well known in the production of leis. 

When the plant bloomed that I posted a picture of earlier in this thread, I had five other plants that did not bloom, and that particular plant had not bloomed the previous two years.

I have one plant that is six years old, looks quite healthy, and has never bloomed.

I don't have a clue what make them spring forth with flowers 

Like Slip Knot... I'd be glad to swap cuttings with you.

Dick


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Heat should not be an issue. They were everywhere in Thailand and it is hot all year around. They do need water though. I found that in Thailand in January, it is the dry season and they had no blooms but in June and July after the rainy season started, they bloomed like crazy. Mine have had more blooms this year than any year I have had them and had this one for five years. The one above is also beautiful colors.


----------

